# Partner visa 820-801 When to submit a health examinations and police check?!



## mark1980 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have all the paper work ready to lodge my application for a partner visa 820-801 but I have a some doubts that maybe someone can help me with


1- When I'm supposed to do a health examinations and police check before I submit my application or should I wait until DIBP contact me and ask me for one after I apply ?


3- If a decided to do the health check before DIBP ask me for one when I click on the option ''Organise your health examinations'' on the lodgment page the website It's going to give me a HAP ID so can use it to book an appoinment with BUPA?


5- Do I need a health insurance to meet the Health requirement to apply for a 820-801 ?




Any information would be really helful, thanks


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I can see you have asked this on the "Ask Mark" thread as well and he has already given you a thorough answer- hopefully that helps


----------



## mark1980 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Partner visa 820-801*



Engaus said:


> I can see you have asked this on the "Ask Mark" thread as well and he has already given you a thorough answer- hopefully that helps


Yes he gave me really helpful information.

Would you recomend me to do the health and police check before my application or shoud I wait until the DIBP contact me asking me for one?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

They only last 12 months. Personally, if I was to submit a partner visa at the moment I would not be handing in my health check/police checks. I would either wait a few months or wait to hear from my CO.

If you hand it in with the application then chances are you MAY have to do them again because it's taking up to 15 months for onshore partner visas to be granted. Some CO will still grant your visa application if your health check + police checks expire shortly before they want to grant your visa - providing you havn't spent a long period of time outside Australian between lodging and grant.

It's really up to you, but I don't see the harm in waiting a few months before you get it done.

It's a gamble!


----------



## mark1980 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Partner visa 820-801*

Thanks for the information

Do you know if after I lodge my application for the partner visa 820-801 It's possible to upload more documents like the police check from Australia and my country as well as the health check ? can I easly upload this other docuemnts just by entering to my ImmiAccount?

And other question that you might be able to help me with -Do you know if once I lodge my application do I automatically enter in a bridging visa waiting for a 820 or how does the process work once I lodge my application? or the DIBP It's going to contact me and let me know when my 820 It's efective?

At the moment I'm in a working holiday visa


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes you can upload your police check to your IMMI account after the application has been lodged. You don't revive the health check, it's forwarded to IMMi on your behalf.

Once you lodge your 820 application, you will receive a confirmation and your BVA. The BVA will lay dormant until your WHV expires. Once it expires the BVA will start automatically. 12-15 months or so down the line IMMI will email you to advise your visa has been granted.


----------



## mark1980 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Partner visa 820-801*

thanks again for all the info I appreciate it !!

If I decided to do the health check before the DIBP ask me for one, when I'm in the online lodgment page and I click on ''Organise your health examinations'' after I click on that option the website will give me a HAP ID so can use it to book an appoinment with BUPA?

And do you know if I will need a health insurance to be able to meet with health requirements to apply for the 820-801?
because at the moment I don't have any medical insurance


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mark, there is NO health insurance requirement for the 820. They've incorrectly listed it on the Partner Visa checklist. It has been confirmed by both MARA-registered agents and by DIBP that it is listed there incorrectly and there is NO health insurance requirement for Partner Visas. 

Yes, you'll get a HAPID that way and then book through BUPA. Best wishes.


----------



## Carter (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Have you lodge your application yet?

If you already have a health check that is still valid (within 12 months) then you don't need to do one. If you have not or it's already expired by the time you lodge your application, I would suggest you do get one before submit it. Same as police check, get them before lodgement. As I remember you'll need to get one from each country you live in for a certain period of time (I think 12 months, double check this). Submit them together with your application. If you don't, you'll be asked up provide them later which will really delay the process because your application will be put aside. I got my police check wrong from my country and it took almost 4 months until my 820 was approved. If I had it right from the start I could possibly have had it approved within 6 weeks I supposed. If you're still unsure give the diac a call they will give you the correct answer. 
All the best!


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

I submitted my 820 late dec 2014, I will be submitting my health/background check in a few months or earlier if they ask for it. That will be 7-8months after 820 submission. 820's are taking around 1.5 years now.


----------

